# Contador asincrono con un timer 555 y un flip D



## west140 (Oct 17, 2007)

como conecto un timer 555 con un flip flop tipo d y de ahi conectarlo a un bcd ls48p y de ahi al display, lo qu pasa es que me dijeron que llevaban resistencias y capacitores pero ni idea. si alguien me puede sugerir algo adelante todo es bienvenido. saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://html.rincondelvago.com/contadores_2.html


----------



## clocko (Oct 17, 2007)

contador asincrono de 4 bits con flip flop tipo D


----------



## west140 (Oct 17, 2007)

y como lo puedo conectar sincrono con los mismos componentes, timer 555, flip flop tipo d, bcd, display de tal manera que m cuent del uno al quince.

  tengo una pregunta cloko en el diagrama qe tienes no lleva capacitores ni resistencias, en serio no lleva? por qe me han dicho que si.  intentare hacerlo asi como lo tienes tu.

 de todas formas gracias por la ayuda saludos


----------



## clocko (Oct 18, 2007)

los capacitores y resistencias los lleva el circuito integrado 555 y se usan para calcular el ancho de los pulsos altos y bajos pero la demas circuiteria de los flip flop no lleva nada. en el circuit maker hay varios ejemplos ya realizados o incluso aqui en los foros te puedes encontrar la forma de configurarlo hasta existe un tutorial.

a mi en lo personal la configuracion que te muestro en la imagen me ha funcionado bien para puslos que se alcanzan a distinguir, hasta de 1 segundo cada uno  basta con variar la resistencia variable, o si bien cambiar el capacitor por otro ya sea menor o mayor, tu puedes experimentar.


----------



## clocko (Oct 18, 2007)

nota BCD no cuenta de 1 al 15  es binario codificado decimal cuenta de 0 al 9.

supongo que necesitas un contador sincrono de 0 a 15  

para hacer ese contador tienes que hacer una tabla con la secuencia que quieras que cuente y a partir de esta calcular el valor que debe de tener la entrada del flip flop en este caso la unica entrada es la patita del circuito integrado  que corresponde a la letra D. tienes que calcular el valor de D para cada flip flop( o sea para cada bit) aqui en los foros hay uno en el que te enseñan a hacer contadores. del tipo jk

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-2088/

el mismo razonamiento para el flip flop tipo D

aqui puedes encontrar la tabla de excitación del ff D

http://medusa.unimet.edu.ve/sistemas/bpis03/dise_de_contadores.htm

anexo un circuito que yo hice hace ya tiempo, funciona para este caso, ya que lo que se necesita es que incremente de uno en uno, a la salida le sumas uno y la aplicas a la entrada de esa manera si tienes 0 a la salida tendras 1 en la entrada y en el siguiente pulso de reloj tendras ese 1 a la salida y un dos a la entrada y asi sucesivamente, con tan solo suma, puedes sumar el numero que quieras incluso un numero negativo que se hacen con complemento de 1 o complemento de dos, prueba poniendo el interruptor  s1 a 1 y para sumarle un -1 y veras como en vez de incrementar decrementa. suerte.


----------



## David Univalle (Jun 13, 2008)

Clocko, te agradezco el esquema que subiste con el asincrono hecho con ffd... lo necesitaba de urgencia y me salvaste una nota de la clase... muchas gracias infinitamente agradecido... David Univalle.


----------

